# Motorized Idian tricycle



## jkent (Mar 13, 2014)

Now these are very cool Indian tricycles.


----------



## Wcben (Mar 13, 2014)

I kinda like that!


----------



## sm2501 (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks about as awkward as the new Spyders!


----------



## bricycle (Mar 13, 2014)

are those twin cylinders that were converted to singles?


----------



## thehugheseum (Mar 13, 2014)

those are great,service trucks......you can put a box up front or a passenger or passenger and goods.....thats just a regular single motor,very cool bike


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 13, 2014)

Motorcycling in the early days was difficult on two wheels due to dirt roads all rutted up by the car and truck traffic. Three wheelers and sidecars were a popular choice for stability as well as hauling extra people or goods. This Camel Back Indian is in the motorcycle museum in Newburgh NY.


----------



## DirtNerd (Mar 18, 2014)

I really like these. how well did they handle?


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 18, 2014)

*Looks like the basis for cycle car*

Whole nother genre


----------

